# Not eating much



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Hi help please!

Archie currently gets 3 meals per day, breakfast, lunch and dinner. However we're lucky if he eats 2 full meals. He does not seem at all interested in his food and we've tried him on many different brands and flavours. He is on dry food but we'd prefer if this could stay the same.

Initially we thought he was scared of his bowl because he could see his reflection but we have tried his food in a normal bowl and he still doesn't eat it. He gets treats throughout the day but not enough for him to be full enough not to eat his meals.

Is this normal or is it worth mentioning it to the vet? He is still growing and putting on weight and still manages to poop around 3-5 times a day (again is this normal?)

Thanks

Edit - I have seen the thread further down the page, however I thought this may be a slightly different issue as Archie has never been in that situation.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

We feed Lucia 1/2 a cup of dry food twice a day . . . .once in the morning and again in the evening ( total 1 cup)
She is almost three years old and weighs 17 lb / 7 kg
Lucia will eat hers meals morning and night for as many as three days straight and then for no reason will skip breakfast and this seems to be some sort of pattern.
But the next day right back on schedule.
Occasional treats but no more than 1-2 a day and usually associated with some event
Hope this helps


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Archie weighed 10kg at his last vet appointment, should I try 3/4 cup twice a day? We're training him at the moment so treats are normally associated with that.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps he is just not that hungry....I always think you get through a lot of treats if you are doing treat reward training...you should deduct the amount of treats from their daily food ration.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit has just had his food reduced to just under half a cup twice a day, since he's been neutered, and this seems to keep his weight at a constant 10.5kg, which the vet said felt perfect for him. They don't need a lot. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

At six months it may be time to reduce him down to 2 meals per day.

Some cockapoos are just not great eaters, we always assume that all dogs are just greedy gannets and will eat whatever is put in front of them. Its worth just basing their food intake it over several days rather than one meal to the next.

Millie has never been a brilliant eater, she is feed twice a day and over a period of 4 days, she'll eat 6 out of 8 meals.

You said that Archie is fit and healthy and gaining weight, so I really don't see it as a problem.


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody. We're going to reduce his meals down to two per day and reduce the amount we give him due to training


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - yes I would think its time to go to 2 meals a day. Billy has breakfast (after a walk so can be mid morning) and dinner. He doesn't wolf down either of them, preferring to graze away at it. He is fully grown, a good weight and certainly not skinny so don't worry about it too much. Oh btw he will soon gulp down anything he shouldn't have with great enthusiasm! 
H x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

These cockapoos are so picky! lol We went through so many feeding issues with Scarlett, so I know how you are feeling. Like a previous poster said, it may be time to go down to 2 meals a day - Scarlett did this on her own, I didn't make the decision to switch. 

Scarlett also doesn't like dry food. I tried a couple sample flavours to see if she would gravitate towards one but she didn't. She wouldn't eat her food for days until she was super hungry and that was the only reason she ate. I didn't switch her food from the breeders food either at any time. We now feed her kibble with a little tripe mixed in and that seems to work.

Good luck!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

My Millie (8 weeks old) isn't a big eater.... and i was thinking about changing her food but shes too young i would think. what i have noticed (and i don't blame her at all) is that if i put a little cooked chicken in with the dried food she will eat most if not all of what is in her bowl lol....

i feed millie 4 x a day but most of the time she doesnt eat all of her food. the dried food doesnt look apetising but it is what i prefer her to be on. She loves the cat food though as its pouches and i now have to make sure the cat food is completely out of her way.

when is it best to reduce feeding times to 3 x a day... maybe this way she will eat more????

thanks for the thread x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My didn't like dry food. I changed them to wet food straight away. It also meant they needed to pee less and there were far less accidents!


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

My Daisy is very fussy, will sometimes eat dried food but mostly like wet, and will not eat the same for 2 meals on the trot. She very rarely eats a full meal out of her bowl but we have found she will eat it out of a kong or she likes being hand fed. She is happy though to scavenge anything of ours she can get away with!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I was on the website for the brand of food I use the other day after recommending it in another thread and realising that I had never actually checked the website out myself!! Anyway, it recommended adding a little boiled water to the dry food, allow it to cool and then feed it. This is because when they cook the food it sort of seals the flavours in and by adding the water it lets them back out again. Willow was never a fussy eater but recently has been a bit more of a picker/grazer but since I started trying this she has been wolfing her food down!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Beau was down to two meals at 6 months as lunchtime she wasn't eating, she was not very enthusiastic about the dry kibble so I added tasty toppings like a little grated cheese, chicken or tuna it made her more keen to eat it. She is still not a big eater sometimes not bothered about eating until her evening meal but she's a good size so I tend not to worry now she will eat when she's hungry. X


----------

